# Just joined the fourm!



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys, just mad an account and i hope to be a help as much as I can and be on here a good bit so I want to say some about myself. My name is Alex I’m from a small city in North Carolina. I almost always only do a graphite picture. I am 14 going into my soft-more year in high school (10th grade) I figured out I could draw about a year ago and have gone from there. I am not near as good as the people I have seen so far but I hope to get better and learn some by being here.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Alex! You've got some amazing talent at 14, keep it up!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Looking good Alex, welcome buddy.


----------



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks to both of you


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome!!! Beautiful work. Really impressed.


----------



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

. Thakn you.


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard there Alex. I'm pretty new here too, just learning the ropes.
I see a lot of potential in your work youngin', keep at it.


----------



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks, u have some nice work yourself and would you mind if i drew your "crows" drawing for some practice?


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Alex, go for it. I'm sure the crows won't mind. 

That picture came from a photo my wife took by placing the camera lens against a telescope in the early evening just after a rain. Those crows were about 1/2 mile away (straight as a crow fly's, ha, ha). The actual photo really didn't come out too well, kinda blurry, but something about it caught my eye.

Anyway thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

no problem, thanks for letting me draw it, if it comes out good enough i might just post it up so u can check it out, and that was a good idea with the camera and the telescope.


----------



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

this is what i came out with, the crows look grainy because of my lamp to give it more light but its almost finished. Also the clouds are nore defined when in person, i would scan it but its broken soo my camra is my helper right now


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Ah, very nice. I really like the contrast in the sky. Nice job! You're pretty quick too.


----------



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

yha ive been told im a quick drawer, that eye tool under a hout and a half


----------



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

wow guys, im sorry for the typos. took* and hour*


----------

